# Parti foot and fresh cut



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

It must be the day for grooming as Locket posted pics also. Poppy got her second groom today. I still think it is so funny to go from furry nose to shaved, looks like her nose grows! I had the groomer take some of her puppy fuzz off and you can really see some more of her black spots coming through, I know they are not desired in partis, but I love those little spots! I also included a pic of her one of her feet, I just love the way they look when they are shaved. Fresh feet and face really show off her unique coloring. I think the solids are beautiful also, but I fell for the partis.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Sooo adorable! I LOVE her spotted feet! What a sweet girl Poppy is.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

She looks so kissable!!! I kiss and rub those shaved face!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

(Olie, you have to change your information, it says you only have three dogs!)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a cutie pie! I love her name too. It seems to suit her well.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG I love her spotted feet!! Those are so cute. She's absolutely adorable and has beautiful markings.  I like the little speckles on partis too


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Locket said:


> (Olie, you have to change your information, it says you only have three dogs!)


Thanks Locket! I will change it now


----------



## trj602 (Nov 27, 2009)

aprhj said:


> It must be the day for grooming as Locket posted pics also. Poppy got her second groom today. I still think it is so funny to go from furry nose to shaved, looks like her nose grows! I had the groomer take some of her puppy fuzz off and you can really see some more of her black spots coming through, I know they are not desired in partis, but I love those little spots! I also included a pic of her one of her feet, I just love the way they look when they are shaved. Fresh feet and face really show off her unique coloring. I think the solids are beautiful also, but I fell for the partis.


Obviously, I too, love the Parti's! They are so beautiful!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

What cute pics


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww too cute!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a sweetie! I love her speckles and she is nicely marked._


----------



## Chelicerae (Nov 21, 2009)

She is so beautiful! Those little speckles are so cute...you're lucky to have such a pretty baby.


----------

